

Anti-Forensics Tools - ShaneWilton
https://github.com/int0x80/anti-forensics

======
ShaneWilton
Related DerbyCon talk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HK1JHR7LIM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HK1JHR7LIM)

